# gourami problems



## Guest (Jun 6, 2005)

Hi guys! I have a problem. Well I set up my 35 gallon and got a few fish, one dwarf blue gourami and two silver mollies. 

Well after a while a female molly began to peck at the gourami's scales and now he has several bald spots where his beautiful scales used to be. So i put him in my 10 gallon hospital tank, two days ago, where a platy resided (his fins were torn, they are growing back nicely!) hoping his scales will grow. I have divided the 10 gallon tank with a divider because the platy wanted to peck at him. Well I do believe the gourami is rather stressed. 

Ever since i put him in he's been floating at the top of the water almost completely on his side. He does swim around abit but not much. He is also excreting pale waste and unfortunately some of the pale waste has wrapped around his feelers somewhat. :? 

what am i to do? could he have a disease or infection? will he effect my platy? 

pH : 8.0 Ammonia: 0 ppm nitrites: 0 ppm nitrates: 10 temperature: 76 F

i put some aquarium salt in for the platy so the tank has salt
i also put stress coat in the tank when i put the gourami in

thanks for listening


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

white poo is a sign of internal parasites (correct me if I'm wrong). Stress coat is *snake oil* doesn't do much for your fish. I'd get some melafix for the shredded fins/missing scales, and an internal parasite med for the internal parasites... mardel makes an internal parasite med.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

"Pepso Food" might help if the Gourami is still eating, and "Prazi-Pro" will help if it isn't. These shouldn't be hard to find in a good fish store. The Melafix is also a good idea for the external damage.

You should consider the platy infected now as well for purposes of treatment, but it might be okay.


----------

